# Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?



## dennis24 (8. Mai 2012)

*Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe einen Rechner mit Win 7 64 bit, bin in der Admin Gruppe und kann dort über das Startmenü in der Programme/Dateien-Suche "cmd" + Enter eintippen und es startet ein cmd-Fenster mit Administrator Rechten ohne weitere Frage. 
Ich kann also ohne das Kontext-Menü das "cmd" schnell starten und habe darin admin-Rechte ohne weitere Nachfrage.

Titel: *Administrator: C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe*


Jetzt habe ich einen zweiten Rechner bekommen. 
Auch Win7 64 bit (etwas neuere Patche), bin auch in der Admingruppe und rufe dort über Start -> Suche: "cmd" + Enter auf und bekomme ein Command Prompt ohne Admin Rechte.

Titel: *C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe*

Über das Kontext Menü "Run as Admin..." und zusätzlicher "Sind sie sicher" Frage bekomme ich dann ein Command Prompt Fenster mit Adminrechten.

Was bitte muß ich tun, um auch dort immer ein cmd mit AdminRechten ohne Nachfrage schnell starten zu können?
Ich denke, die Nachfrage bekomme ich noch mit einer Reduzierung der Stufe im UAC weg. Aber die Admin-Eigenschaft?

Habt ihr dazu bitte eine Idee? 

Danke und bis dann
Dennis


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*

Um welche Versionen von Windows 7 handelt es sich denn bei den beiden?
Kann es sein das eines ein Ultimate/Professional ist und das andere ein Home Premium etx.?


----------



## dennis24 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Um welche Versionen von Windows 7 handelt es sich denn bei den beiden?



Also, dort wo es funktioniert ist es die Version: Windows 7 Enterprise (Version 6.1  Build 7600)
Und die die nicht mehr geht ist: Windows 7 Enterprise (Version 6.1 7601: Service Pack 1)

Vielleicht wurde ja das mit den Servcie Pack eingebracht?!

bis dann
Dennis


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*

Das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Einstellung der UAC:
Schrittweise Anleitung zur Benutzerkontensteuerung in Windows
unter "Szenario 1" schauen.

Wenn du die auf einem Rechner aktiviert hast dann mußt du trotzdem "von Hand" den Admin-Modus erzwingen.
Wenn die UAC deaktiviert ist dann hast du automatisch Admin-Rechte


----------



## dennis24 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Einstellung der UAC...
> 
> Wenn die UAC deaktiviert ist dann hast du automatisch Admin-Rechte


 
Genaus so sieht es aus. 
Auf dem einen (ersten) Rechner sind die Rechte ganz aus (runter geschraubt). Damit geht es dann. Gefällt mir jetzt aber nicht.

Danke für die Hinweise. 
bis dann

Dennis


----------



## infantri (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*

Dito,aber es geht auch ohne die einstellung runter zu schrauben, aber wenn ich das jetzt verraten würde, würde mein damaliger sys admin dozent mich wohl verhauen ^^

MFG


----------



## dennis24 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*



infantri schrieb:


> ... aber es geht auch ohne die einstellung runter zu schrauben...


 

Na toll.  
Nun haste mich heiß gemacht und ich bin nicht schlauer als am Anfang.

Da ich Deinen Dozenten nicht kenne und ich selber generell nicht haue, könntest Du es mir ja bitte doch "zu flüstern". 
Das wäre wirklich toll. Ich sage es auch keinem. 

Danke und bis dann
Dennis


----------



## MaNT1S (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*

Du könntest dir eine Verknüpfung der CMD.exe auf den Desktop/sonstwo legen und dort dann unter
Eigenschaften ->Verknüpfung ->Erweitert-> Als Administrator ausführen den Hacken setzten...

kA ob das deine Zwecke erfüllt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win 7: "cmd" ohne Kontextmenü mit Adminrechten ausführen. Wie?*



MaNT1S schrieb:


> Du könntest dir eine Verknüpfung der CMD.exe auf den Desktop/sonstwo legen und dort dann unter
> Eigenschaften ->Verknüpfung ->Erweitert-> Als Administrator ausführen den Hacken setzten...
> 
> kA ob das deine Zwecke erfüllt


 
Dann muß er trotzdem noch die UAC-Anfrage bestätigen


----------

